# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Unix >  Si instalohen drajverat e kartës grafike në Ubuntu 8.10?

## ai_shoku

Pershendetje antare te forumit.

Vendosa te instaloja Linux dhe instalova Ubuntu 8.10, e download nga faqja zyrtare,. Instalimi shkoj ok. Por problemi eshte tek kartela grafike, ubuntu nuk e njef fare.
Shokj tek  System-Admin-Hardware Drivers dhe aty nuk me del asnje drivers.
Si mund tja bej , a ka ndonje menyre se jam pak fillestar ne linuks.

----------


## Uke Topalli

Po cfar kartele grafike ke? Ai dialog vetem te njofton se nuk ne perdorim drejtuesit e binare (me kod te mbyllur), si duket ke te instaluar drejtuesit
me kod te hapur

----------


## ai_shoku

Eshte laptop HP Compaq nx7400, eshte me xp por i bera dual boot dhe instalova Ubuntu.
Karta grafike me duket se eshte  Intel 945 Chipset Family rreth 256 mb.

----------


## altiX

> Pershendetje antare te forumit.
> 
> Vendosa te instaloja Linux dhe instalova Ubuntu 8.10, e download nga faqja zyrtare,. Instalimi shkoj ok. Por problemi eshte tek kartela grafike, ubuntu nuk e njef fare.
> Shokj tek  System-Admin-Hardware Drivers dhe aty nuk me del asnje drivers.
> Si mund tja bej , a ka ndonje menyre se jam pak fillestar ne linuks.


Përshëndetje,

Hape një terminal dhe shkruaj komandën:



```
sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

Paraqite pastaj këtu këtë pjesë:



```
Section "Device"
	Identifier	"..........."
EndSection
```

Çka shkruan këtu: "..........." te ti?

----------


## Uke Topalli

Per intel zakonisht konfigurohen drejtuesit e kodit te hapur te cilet bukur mire funksionojne keshtu qe nuk ke nevoj me instalu drejtues te kodit te mbyllur

----------


## che_guevara86

jo i hapur jo i mbyllur aman mer se na bete lemsh, kete e instalova dhe une ishte i mire fare .
Ka nevojne per drivera ky se me duket e cuditshme ???
Lexova te siti zyrtar dhe thoshte qe ky dhe linux te tjere as kane nevoje per drivera as marrin virusa???

----------

